# Table saw switch stuck in on..



## TellicoTurning (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a Delta shop saw model table saw... the switch evidently has crapped out in the on</u> position... 

Any pointers on installing new switch.. or possibility the old switch can be fixed?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2007)

Chuck,

I had the same problem with my planer - just added a multi-outlet unit with a switch.  The planer is plugged into the outlet, I use it's switch to turn on and off.  

Rinky-Dink, but it works!!!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 30, 2007)

Try taking it apart and play with it. Then, call them and ask for a new switch.  Replacing it won't be hard.


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 30, 2007)

The switch should be easy to replace. I have done a few of them on my machines


----------



## txbatons (Dec 30, 2007)

My lathe is the same way. I just use the switch on the surge protector it's plugged into. I'd replace the switch myself but when I think about doing electrical work my eyes start twitching.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 30, 2007)

I would be concerned about trying to repair a switch that failed in the on position!!  If it fails again at some time in the future, it may happen when you really need the switch to be off.

I would look for an aftermarket replacement as they are likely to be more reasonably priced that a replacement from the manufacturer unless you can convince Delta to send you a free one.

I'm not familiar with that specific sawe; but, normally, replacement should be fairly simple.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 31, 2007)

Randy,
I really need the switch to be off now.. I have to unplug it to stop and start.. NOT a good proposition... I think I do agree about the aftermarket switch.. think I'll check with the electrical supply house over in Athens.. 

Thanks guys for all the advice.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 31, 2007)

I think woodcraft sells replacement(aftermarket) switches.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 31, 2007)

I just checked, they have two different ones. They aren't the switches I was thinking of (must be one of the other catalogs around here), but they should work.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 31, 2007)

Why don't you take the switch apart and look at it?  You already have made up your mind that you are willing to buy a new one.  You may find that it is very repairable.  The switch on my dust collector wouldn't turn on 8 out of 10 times a while back.  I took it off and took it apart and found that simply dumping all the dust out of it made it work OK.  While I was in there, I cleaned up the contacts as well as I could, but they had been arcing because the switch was being held toward the open (OFF) position.  At the very least, you can prove to yourself that you were correct - the switch cannot be fixed.[]


----------



## palmermethod (Dec 31, 2007)

I would replace the switch. The rocker switch on my jointer had a similar problem. I removed it to see what was up and the contacts had welded together. In addition there was some actual burning of the switch housing. Don't take a chance especially where there is dust in the air.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not a big deal. Replace the switch. Cost is cheap at almost any hardware/electrical supply store. Or at Grizzly:
http://grizzly.com/products/Safety-Paddle-Switch/G8988


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 6, 2008)

Up date on the stuck TS switch... I pulled it off today and it was full of sawdust.. as soon as I had it clear of the saw, and all the sawdust had falled out, it worked perfectly.  I guess need to clean it out periodically.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok Chuck ..... pen blanks to those who gave you the correct answer! [][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would still replace it with one that is not so prone to collecting sawdust. A stuck on switch can be very dangerous. For a four dollar investment you can save much more if you consider the potential injuries. Just IMHO.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2008)

Frank,
You are probably right... I'll have to stop in at the electrical place over in Athens next time I'm over that way.. being from a tiny east Tennessee town now, I don't have access to some shopping unless I travel at bit, and tend to stay close to home when I can.  When I was working part time at the Lowe's in Athens I was over there 3-4 days a week... since re-retiring, I haven't been to Athens (35 miles away) since August.


----------

